# et pour les enfants ?



## tucxtuc (26 Juillet 2010)

bonjour,

pour cet été, je cherche une app sympa pour ma fille de 5 ans.
avez-vous des idées ?

merci d'avance !


----------



## Pédrolinno (26 Juillet 2010)

GTA !!! 
Non je plaisante ! La fille d'un ami qui a également 5 ans joue beaucoup à ANGRY BIRDS, c'est un jeu pas trop cher qui passionne toute la famille 
Piste d'or est également pas mal et surtout gratuit.
Bon jeu


----------



## tucxtuc (26 Juillet 2010)

ah oui, gta, je n'y avait pas pensé. ou pourquoi un truc genre strip poker. :rateau:

angry birds j'ai déjà et elle n'a pas été emballée (moi, en revanche... ).
elle est plutôt branchée dessins, bricolages et coloriages.
je pensais à une appli du genre le site poisson rouge.

d'autres idées ?
merci !


----------



## Gwen (26 Juillet 2010)

Dans les jeux, as-tu testé Dizy Bee. Perso, j'adore, et je pense qu'une enfant devrait également.

Doodle Grub est excellent également.


----------



## tucxtuc (26 Juillet 2010)

merci, je teste tout ça ce soir !


----------



## Justiice (26 Juillet 2010)

Talking Carl


----------



## Pooki (27 Juillet 2010)

Je t'ai trouvé ça sinon:
http://nipette.over-blog.com/article-applications-iphone-pour-les-enfants-42658654.html


----------



## Nathalex (27 Juillet 2010)

Y a aussi "mon premier jeu" qui est pas trop mal fait (même si elle est peu être un peu vieille) notamment pour sa variété.....


----------

